# Miscarriage :(



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 31, 2014)

So, my two year old Nubian doeling Sage appears to have lost her baby. She was bred the beginning of September when the buck climbed the fence's and busted his way into the does pen. He got her and Ginger before we could drag him out and put him back in his pen...  This is the first abortion we have ever had on the farm so im very cconcernedabout it.
Anyway, she has always been a funny little goat who gets colds very easily.
The vet said to just make sure she had access to her minerals and that it would help. Well in truth it did, but now we have this problem.
What I want to know, is how common is this? Should we be getting rid of Sage from our breeding pen and replacing her (Be brutally honest) or do you think re-breeding her would be worth a try?
She was de-wormed last month, given a Vt B shot, hooves clipped and everything, though recently I did notice a tiny bit of tapeworm.
Any advice?


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 31, 2014)

Miscarriages can be caused by many things and few of them are genetic.  I wouldn't cull a doe over it unless it was frequent and no others did at that time. 

What I would do:
ASAP!  Give her and every pregnant goat on the property a dose of Pen G.   Abortions can be caused by a bacterial infection.  If she had one, all of your goats could be exposed. 

Tapeworm is fairly benign in adults but Safeguard should take care of it.  Give her 3 x the label dose for goats.

Give her some extra TLC for a few days.  Make sure she gets plenty of feed and mineral.  If she hasn't had a copper bolus in the last 6 months, giver her one. 

Once she looks healthy and in good condition, put her back with the buck.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 1, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Miscarriages can be caused by many things and few of them are genetic.  I wouldn't cull a doe over it unless it was frequent and no others did at that time.
> 
> What I would do:
> ASAP!  Give her and every pregnant goat on the property a dose of Pen G.   Abortions can be caused by a bacterial infection.  If she had one, all of your goats could be exposed.
> ...


I will get the shots done today, I have Pen G. already so they will all get that this morning. 

3x? Oh that would explain why they always come back.

The TLC we have down pat, thank you for the reassuring about Sage I was really worried that she would need to leave come spring. She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 1, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> 3x? Oh that would explain why they always come back.



In most parts of the country, Safeguard isn't much good for anything but tapeworms and deer worms.  For the deadly one (barberpole worm) you need something stronger.  Worms will always come back. The best you can do is manage them.  Prevention is better than worming.  Good pasture management is the best tool you have for worms.  

I hope all your goats are well and good luck with Sage.  I am sure she will be fine.  

Do you see any signs of eve issues?  Runny eyes, cloudy eyes?  Pinkeye is the most common bacteria that causes abortions.  Do you have cats in the barn?  Another common cause is toxoplasmosis which is spread by cat feces.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 1, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> In most parts of the country, Safeguard isn't much good for anything but tapeworms and deer worms.  For the deadly one (barberpole worm) you need something stronger.  Worms will always come back. The best you can do is manage them.  Prevention is better than worming.  Good pasture management is the best tool you have for worms.
> 
> I hope all your goats are well and good luck with Sage.  I am sure she will be fine.
> 
> Do you see any signs of eve issues?  Runny eyes, cloudy eyes?  Pinkeye is the most common bacteria that causes abortions.  Do you have cats in the barn?  Another common cause is toxoplasmosis which is spread by cat feces.


My husband just pointed out that we did have a time where our LGD popped the gates and the does made it out into the rams pen. So she could've been assaulted by the ram which would guarantee an abortion. 
Everyone has received shots today, I just hope she stays on the track to recovery. 
No runny eyes or signs of pink eye. She does have a crusty nose, but she has always had that on and off so im not to concerned about it.
We do have a barn cat, however he does not go into the goat or sheep pen because he is afraid of the LGD's.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 1, 2014)

You didn't say what you wormed with. There are some wormers that can cause abortions; Levamisole and Albendazole come to mind, but there may be others.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 2, 2014)

babsbag said:


> You didn't say what you wormed with. There are some wormers that can cause abortions; Levamisole and Albendazole come to mind, but there may be others.



Thank you babsbag, I forgot about that.  Albenazole will supposedly only cause abortions the first month but I still never give it to a pregnant doe.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 3, 2014)

babsbag said:


> You didn't say what you wormed with. There are some wormers that can cause abortions; Levamisole and Albendazole come to mind, but there may be others.


Ivermecton 1% 
I was told that it was safe to worm with. I hope thats right.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ivermecton is fine.  Not the cause.  How is she doing?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 3, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Ivermecton is fine.  Not the cause.  How is she doing?


Shes talking to me a lot. She hums.
So thats a good sign. The discharge has pretty much gone from a stream to a little bit of a drip here and their. 
I made sure that everywhere she "dripped" was cleaned up and that bedding she was on at the time was also cleaned and the floor bleached just to be safe.
Her eye lids look good, shes a bit skinny for my liking but that will come in time. We are giving her alfalfa cubes, goat vitamin treats and peppermint treats, a forage mix in her sweet feed, soy, corn, and sunflower food, and the best hay money can buy of course. 
All the goats know they are spoiled but she REALLY knows she is spoiled now.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 24, 2014)

Now here is a question for you.
Sage is back to her regular self, hopping around, outside and waddling about the rock pile as normal. However she had not gone back in heat. We did put her in with the buck for a week just to be sure, and nothing. No interest from Spirit or head peeing or pestering. The first day he did try and breed her and she just kept running from him.
Could it be possible that she had more babies then her body could handle and so aborted only one?
Or should i just put her back in again at some point? 
Im so confused by this goat.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 25, 2014)

Interesting. Do you have a vet who might do an ultrasound? I would think it not likely but will do some searching...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 26, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Interesting. Do you have a vet who might do an ultrasound? I would think it not likely but will do some searching...


Every other day we've been putting Spirit in the pen. Hes been pestering everyone we know is pregnant but not her as far as we can tell. 
Maybe I should just put her in for another week starting Dec 1st.
Hopefully that will do something. 
I have a call into my vet to see what can be done to check if shes bred but so far nothing back.
We will see!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 27, 2014)

So it looks like an ultrasound will be happening next week. I'll let you know what ends up happening!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 7, 2014)

Alrighty the verdict is, that Sage is pregnant! But not from the miscarriage. Looks like she is not very showy when shes in heat and our buck is just...Modest? But she is definitely bred


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 7, 2014)

Congrats! Hope all goes well.


----------

